# Images all of a sudden not appearing in LightRoom Mobile



## mbeast40 (Mar 17, 2015)

Morning. I've been using LR Mobile since last year quite extensively. All of a sudden last night my images don't appear. I've logged out, and in again. Takes about 30 minutes to check out the local dB when I do this. Weird part is images will show up for five collection accesses (any, even five accesses on the same one), then, on the sixth, no images.

I've rebooted the iPad, and I've logged in to adobe and all collections seem to be fine online. Finally, I loaded LR Mobile onto my android and it's behaving fine - I can see all images and access all the collections.

I've also noticed that many of my collections on my ipad are now registering 0 images. I access them all the time and they're fine on the base PC and on the Adobe site.

I'm traveling right now so don't have access to LightRoom on my base PC, but all was fine when I left.

Any ideas? I'm hoping it's not a corrupt local database issue as reinstalling LR Mobile and downloading 20,000 images will take many, many hours.

Attaching some screen shots to show fifth, then sixth accesses to a collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Thanks,
Michael


----------



## mbeast40 (Mar 17, 2015)

Update: got spooked by the issues above and decided to reset. Uninstalled completely and now reinstalled and resyncing all 20,000 images @ 21gb. Sigh.


----------



## Jack Henry (Mar 17, 2015)

That's one of the reasons LR Mobile needs to be able to sync in other ways in addition to the cloud. I only get 15gb per month due to my remote location. Using the cloud to sync LR Mobile would chew that up real quick.


----------

